
Apple Encouraging Progressive Web Apps by Rejecting Apps - docluv
https://love2dev.com/blog/apple-encouraging-progressive-web-apps-by-rejecting-apps/
======
tylerhou
> "Is Apple about to dump apps built wit frameworks like Ionic, React Native
> or Cordova?"

> For now they are not impacted. But as you will see there is a good sign they
> soon will be. Per the language Apple uses in their guidelines, the future of
> hybrid apps rather fragile.

That's like arguing that apps built with Apple's own UIKit are soon to be
subject to removal, because UIKit is a "framework."

~~~
kjrose
Pretty much. And there are some pretty important apps built with react.

I think this is more intended to remove the plethora of cookie cutter apps.

------
samcat116
Apple already clarified these rules and cleared up a lot of what this article
is concerned about.

~~~
kjrose
Link?

------
faizmokhtar
And it's an ad.

------
bkdbkd
Sales pitch at the end of article.

------
cutler
I imagine Basecamp's iOS app could well be affected by this. A company which
revolutionised web development fails to get the Apple seal of approval. Walled
garden is too tame a label. I hate Apple's arrogance. In some ways they're
worse than the Microsoft of 2000. Guess whose browser is the only one still
not supporting progressive web apps?

